# NH/SS Valentine pics



## gabzilla (Feb 13, 2008)

D:



Yes, I did accidentally wax Naruto's eyebrow.






I hate the colors >_______> And Sakura looks weird.

DA link


----------



## Zaru (Feb 13, 2008)

Naruhina sex Naruhina sex Naruhina sex Naruhina sex

Oh hi gabzy


----------



## milhaus007 (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow ! Those are really good there Gaby. Keep up the good work


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Feb 13, 2008)

wow awesome job! incredible detail


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 13, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Naruhina sex Naruhina sex Naruhina sex Naruhina sex
> 
> Oh hi gabzy



Do want Do want Do want.

Hi Zaru <3

*molests*



milhaus007 said:


> Wow ! Those are really good there Gaby. Keep up the good work





cursedmarkpedro said:


> wow awesome job! incredible detail



Thank you :3


----------



## Morati (Feb 13, 2008)

Awesome arts as usual. I love you


----------



## Denji (Feb 13, 2008)

NaruHina

SasuSaku looks pretty good as well!


----------



## Zaru (Feb 13, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Do want Do want Do want.
> 
> Hi Zaru <3
> 
> *molests*



Lol, you know, NaruHina is probably the only PAIRING I can remotely support in my mind, and if it's fanart about that, drawn by you too, I can't seem to not like it.


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Feb 13, 2008)

poor narutos eyebrow...


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 13, 2008)

XD



Zaru said:


> Lol, you know, NaruHina is probably the only PAIRING I can remotely support in my mind, and if it's fanart about that, drawn by you too, I can't seem to not like it.



That makes me happy 



Morati said:


> Awesome arts as usual. I love you





Denji said:


> NaruHina
> 
> SasuSaku looks pretty good as well!



Thanks!


----------



## Tefax (Feb 13, 2008)

So much win for my eyes x_x
Awesome job


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 13, 2008)

the naruhina one is the best!!!!!X3


----------



## Lord Raiden (Feb 13, 2008)

Very good pictures...though this brings me another step closer on the perverted scale.  :Begins whiping self:  The Naru/Hina one was very well done Hinata had the cutest look on her face and the hair drops like it should!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 13, 2008)

Both beautiful, love the contrast of light and dark between the two pictures. Hinata looks so sweet with her long hair falling to the side as she and Naruto smile at each other. The liliac outfit and nail color suits her.

I have a preference for the SasuSaku one, probably because of the sexy pose and dark colors. Seeing Sakura's hair swept up is nice. I think what looks a little odd about Sakura is her chin looks a little plump. Sasuke with his dead serious expression works with his character. Love how the black of their outfits and Sasuke's hair blends into the background. I also like the green thigh-highs on Sakura and the trail of green to subtly outline her dress. The way she is positioned with the black gap between her and Sasuke makes it kind of look like she has a rather thick middle.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 14, 2008)

not a hyuuga and naruto fan but it looks good


----------



## SoMe1InSaNe (Feb 14, 2008)

The NaruHina one is just...uhhh...


----------



## zuul (Feb 14, 2008)

Both drawings are beautiful and it's objective since I don't like those pairings.


----------



## QuoNina (Feb 14, 2008)

I _love _your SS one, gabzy... It doesn't really have to do with what my fav pairing is, ... the pose, the maturity in their appearances, and the darkened bg... I really love the feeling of it. 

The NH one is lovely. And I can feel the different vibration coming out of this pairing. They are really cute.  Pure white passion ftw!


----------



## ~rocka (Feb 14, 2008)

Thats really really nice wow, i like NaruHina the best Good job .


----------



## Shisui (Feb 14, 2008)

I never post in this forum, but I really like your stuff. Your lines are so graceful and pretty.  

Do you do this all in Photoshop?


----------



## Chayanne (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh wow both are really cool.

I honestly didn't notice Naruto's eyebrow until you said something though.
I actually really like the shading you did for both, around the skin, hair and in the clothing. 
You gave me some ideas now, bad Gab. =>


----------



## Ddraig Goch (Feb 14, 2008)

Cool  thats amazing i love it


----------



## Kairi.nin (Feb 14, 2008)

I really like them both. 

The SasuSaku one, especially. <33 I think the colors look nice, personally.

And lol about Naruto's eyebrow.. xD I probably wouldn't have noticed if I hadn't seen your comment.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 14, 2008)

Amazing fanarts! I'm going to say that the NaruHina pic has to be the best. Looks really accurately drawn and colored nicely.


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks FoxSpirit 



Tefax said:


> So much win for my eyes x_x
> Awesome job





Red_Sands93 said:


> the naruhina one is the best!!!!!X3



Thank you <3



Lord Raiden said:


> Very good pictures...though this brings me another step closer on the perverted scale.  :Begins whiping self:  The Naru/Hina one was very well done Hinata had the cutest look on her face and the hair drops like it should!



I really like drawing Hinata's hair, thank you <3



Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Both beautiful, love the contrast of light and dark between the two pictures. Hinata looks so sweet with her long hair falling to the side as she and Naruto smile at each other. The liliac outfit and nail color suits her.



Thank you 



Yakushi Kabuto said:


> I have a preference for the SasuSaku one, probably because of the sexy pose and dark colors. Seeing Sakura's hair swept up is nice. I think what looks a little odd about Sakura is her chin looks a little plump. Sasuke with his dead serious expression works with his character. Love how the black of their outfits and Sasuke's hair blends into the background. I also like the green thigh-highs on Sakura and the trail of green to subtly outline her dress. The way she is positioned with the black gap between her and Sasuke makes it kind of look like she has a rather thick middle.



You really like it? >__> I'm not really happy with it. Thank you <3

Sakura's pregnant.



Mangekyou Sasuke said:


> not a hyuuga and naruto fan but it looks good





SoMe1InSaNe said:


> The NaruHina one is just...uhhh





zuul said:


> Both drawings are beautiful and it's objective since I don't like those pairings.



Thank you 



QuoNina said:


> I _love _your SS one, gabzy... It doesn't really have to do with what my fav pairing is, ... the pose, the maturity in their appearances, and the darkened bg... I really love the feeling of it.
> 
> The NH one is lovely. And I can feel the different vibration coming out of this pairing. They are really cute.  Pure white passion ftw!



Thank you! I'm glad you liked them.



rockatje said:


> Thats really really nice wow, i like NaruHina the best Good job .



Thanks! 



Gentz said:


> I never post in this forum, but I really like your stuff. Your lines are so graceful and pretty.
> 
> Do you do this all in Photoshop?



Yes, Photoshop and a mouse D:

Thanks :3



Chayanne said:


> Oh wow both are really cool.
> 
> I honestly didn't notice Naruto's eyebrow until you said something though.
> I actually really like the shading you did for both, around the skin, hair and in the clothing.
> You gave me some ideas now, bad Gab. =>



Idead? 



SugarXbabyXlove said:


> Cool  thats amazing i love it





Kairi.nin said:


> I really like them both.
> 
> The SasuSaku one, especially. <33 I think the colors look nice, personally.
> 
> And lol about Naruto's eyebrow.. xD I probably wouldn't have noticed if I hadn't seen your comment.



:3 Thanks!


----------



## Darkhope (Feb 14, 2008)

Gabzy, you've done it again. I remember your NH art from last year. This one is lovely as well, and the SS one... 

Great colorings! Keep it up! <3


----------



## brighadyl (Feb 14, 2008)

Great job!  I especially like the Sasu/Saku one.  I love how you made Sasuke's hair blend into the background.


----------



## Saiky (Feb 14, 2008)

impressive


----------



## Creator (Feb 14, 2008)

F***ING AWESOME.


----------



## LanWu (Feb 15, 2008)

oww, Gabzila's artworks are always so cool!^^ love your choice of colors
I love motion in your SasuSaku picture


----------



## guro (Feb 15, 2008)

I love the naruhina one.  It's awesome, even though Naruto waxed off his eyebrows.


----------



## momolade (Feb 15, 2008)

god your talented T______T


----------



## chocy (Feb 15, 2008)

My gosh the NaruHina one is hot! Sakura's arm is a little big in the SasuSaku one. Colouring is really good.


----------



## Hyuzumaki-Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Really good pics! The NaruHina one is the best!


----------



## Elle (Feb 16, 2008)

Love the NaruHina drawing/coloring ~ very smexy


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 16, 2008)

Wow.  I love the naruhina one.  Plus rep for a great job!


----------

